# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Rabbit & Hare Slow Cook Recipes?

## MattyP

Hi all,

Does anybody have any good slow cook recipes for rabbit or hare? Do you just use legs?

Appreciate any cooking tips but especially anything for the slow cooker!

Cheers.

----------


## R93

I just use McCormicks mild Indian slow cooker curry mix.
I quarter a couple young rabbits after being hung and chilled a couple days. Soak in milk or salt water for min 24hrs. 48 is best.
Dust in seasoned cornflower and brown off in frypan.
Throw in pot with a sweated off onion and tin of Indian spiced tomatoes and some chopped carrots. Set on low for the day.
Serve on rice when cooked with some steamed greens.
Doesn't last long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

I bone the whole thing out ,dice it then braise it with a couple of large onions until browned properly.
Throw a few diced veges in the pot & add 1 of those meal bases from the supermarket ,the slow cooker
type are great & seem to tenderize the meat while it cooks.Just follow directions on the pack. 
Last 1 I threw in a slow cook chicken & a beef casserole pkt.

----------


## MattyP

Thanks!

I'm completely new to this. Do you hang them and then chill them? How long do you hang them for?

If I got say 10 rabbits or hares, is it best to hang them for a period before processing them? Or should I just process them right away and freeze?

I've heard about the salt water before. How much salt would I add?

----------


## R93

> Thanks!
> 
> I'm completely new to this. Do you hang them and then chill them? How long do you hang them for?
> 
> If I got say 10 rabbits or hares, is it best to hang them for a period before processing them? Or should I just process them right away and freeze?
> 
> I've heard about the salt water before. How much salt would I add?


Hang them in a cool place or a chiller for at least a couple days.
Milk is best but expensive unless you can raid a vat.
I ensure all meat will be covered and usually add a handful of salt per rabbit.
Rinse thoroughly, pat dry then brown.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MattyP

> Hang them in a cool place or a chiller for at least a couple days.
> Milk is best but expensive unless you can raid a vat.
> I ensure all meat will be covered and usually add a handful of salt per rabbit.
> Rinse thoroughly, pat dry then brown.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do I hang them before or after skinning? I'm guessing the process is skin, hang and then soak in salt water?

And for any I wanted to freeze would I skin, hang, cut up and freeze? And then soak them after they thawed and before I cooked?

I won't use milk as it'd be cheaper buying the meat! Haha.

----------


## R93

I personally hang all meat with skin on. Especially if in a chiller.
Unless you can keep flys away from them I would do the same in your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

Hares - soak overnight in solution of 1 tablespoon saltwater: 1 litre water. Next day rinse, place in fresh tab water and change every 2hrs for 2 changes. Slow cook back wheels in crockpot like lamb shanks (red wine, any current jam, bayleaf with veggies). Back steaks, med rare on BBQ like veni.
Rabbits need half the soaking time. Back steaks can be sliced and cooked in crumbs like chicken nuggets. Kids love em.

----------


## mrs dundee

Hare legs and rabbit yummy, I just  sprinkle garlic pepper, some tuscan add  abit of water . Mr Dundee will tell u what he does before hand.

----------


## Dundee

I hang rabbits and hares for a day skin them while they a warm if you have the time but doesn't matter if you leave it for the next day.

Still hang the carcass for a day then we back leg the hares and back strips and bag em for the freezer,rabbits are left whole.

The next secret is marry Mrs Dundee cause she sorts the cooking,but shes taken :Grin: 

This is roast rabbit and harelegs
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...are-legs-3033/

Theres a thread under this section started by Gadgetman if you want to see the pics
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...iry-legs-5571/


Those links will help you out enjoy cause its bloody tastey :Wink:

----------


## mattdw

There's a pretty mean rabbit pie recipe in a Speights cookbook somewhere; unfortunately I only have a blurry photo of the recipe and I have to squint to read it, but the pie is great.

Basic procedure is slow-cook the rabbit with some veges (onion, celery, carrot, herbs) in water, throw out the veges (keep the stock), take the rabbit meat, mix it with fried bacon and mushrooms, flour+butter+stock from before+lemon juice make a kind of roux sauce, wrapped in pastry in the oven until it's done.

----------


## gadgetman

With rabbits I don't normally bother to use brine/milk before the slow cook. I just bung half a dozen rabbits straight in the pot, add in wine, black current (Barkers), a slosh of Tamari (soy) sauce, another slosh of spicy plum sauce, dose of favourite herbs and spices, diced vege if you like it. Leave to soak in that lot over night, then add the heat and cook about 16 hours. Tip the liquid into another container, strip the rabbits, divide meat into meal lots in 2l ice cream tubs and cover in liquid for freezing. 

The important bit! Put remaining liquid in other 2l ice cream tubs for stock and freeze, I turn it into vege soup, the type you grab a slice of for a winters lunch.

----------


## MattyP

Thanks very much all for your recipes. Much appreciated.

Gadgetman - when you say cover in liquid for freezing do you mean the liquid from the slow cook?

----------


## Tristan

I have the rabbit pie recipe out of the speights cookbook if anyone wants it?

----------


## MattyP

> I have the rabbit pie recipe out of the speights cookbook if anyone wants it?


Yes please! The more recipes I get the better.

----------


## Tristan

there ya go

----------


## gadgetman

> Thanks very much all for your recipes. Much appreciated.
> 
> Gadgetman - when you say cover in liquid for freezing do you mean the liquid from the slow cook?


Yes. There is a heap of flavour in it. When reheating for a feed just thicken with cornflour.

----------


## sakokid

add a few HOPS! :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> add a few HOPS!


The hops fell off when they get to the slow cooker :Thumbsup:

----------


## MattyP

My first attempt at hare shanks are in the slow cooker now marinading overnight. Bay leaves, anisead, garlic, ginger, soy sauce and a bit of coriander. 

Will cook slowly for about 12hrs and chuck some veges in with about 6-8 to go.

Ended up with 3 legs off 2 hares as one got half blown apart by some poor shooting  :Sad: . Gutted that I didn't get the back straps, forgot about those.

----------


## veitnamcam

Back steaks are better flash fried in my experience. Will be tender in slow cooker all the same but dry.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

Tried cooking hare once. They go to the dogs now, Rabbits however are a different story altogether, yum, yum yum

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tried cooking hare once. They go to the dogs now, Rabbits however are a different story altogether, yum, yum yum


Ha ha i prefer hare !

Like anything it depends on the animal and its condition.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

When I shoot em they usually are expired, skinned and minced in the same second.

 I always tend to aim at the big bit rather than the head. 

Cant seem to remember to aim at the thing below the ears.

You would have though the last hare I got had been ridden round and round the paddock while being stabbed with a knife so blunt you could have ridden down the blade with a leg each side and been unscathed. Tough was a gross understatement

----------


## veitnamcam

> When I shoot em they usually are expired, skinned and minced in the same second.
> 
>  I always tend to aim at the big bit rather than the head. 
> 
> Cant seem to remember to aim at the thing below the ears.
> 
> You would have though the last hare I got had been ridden round and round the paddock while being stabbed with a knife so blunt you could have ridden down the blade with a leg each side and been unscathed. Tough was a gross understatement


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> When I shoot em they usually are expired, skinned and minced in the same second.
> 
>  I always tend to aim at the big bit rather than the head. 
> 
> Cant seem to remember to aim at the thing below the ears.
> 
> You would have though the last hare I got had been ridden round and round the paddock while being stabbed with a knife so blunt you could have ridden down the blade with a leg each side and been unscathed. Tough was a gross understatement


Ya might need a smaller canon if you want a feed by the sounds of it :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Ya might need a smaller canon if you want a feed by the sounds of it


I only have .223's  :Sad:  all rattle guns too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> I only have .223's  all rattle guns too


Take the 3 off the end dinner sorted :Wink:  Those rattlers are fun!

----------


## MattyP

The hare turned out well. Very tasty! Cooked for about 13hrs on low in the slow cooker with the various spices, etc. Added spuds, carrots and an onion with about 6hrs to go. 

Feels good to have successfully hunted, butchered and eaten something myself. Will have to get a load more now!

Pictures:

----------


## Dundee

Good on ya Matty :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Take the 3 off the end dinner sorted Those rattlers are fun!


The 223 works fine but you have to aim for the head, works a treat.

Good work there MattyP.

----------


## mikee

Might have to retire the .223 tonight. 

Dogs had fast food tonight. Pointed a hare then pinned it on command we were out walking so I skinned it and fed it to em on the spot. 

I am a bit naughty cause I encourage it,even though they are bird dogs.

----------


## Dundee

> Might have to retire the .223 tonight. 
> 
> Dogs had fast food tonight. Pointed a hare then pinned it on command we were out walking so I skinned it and fed it to em on the spot. 
> 
> I am a bit naughty cause I encourage it,even though they are bird dogs.


Nothing wrong with that Mikee well trained dogs only eat on command,my labs are getting a rabbit each tonight.

Teaching them not too chase a rabbit or hare is also a good thing.

----------


## mikee

> Teaching them not too chase a rabbit or hare is also a good thing.


Oh they chase em alright, I have about 2 sec to tell em otherwise, otherwise its all over :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> The hare turned out well. Very tasty! Cooked for about 13hrs on low in the slow cooker with the various spices, etc. Added spuds, carrots and an onion with about 6hrs to go. 
> 
> Feels good to have successfully hunted, butchered and eaten something myself. Will have to get a load more now!
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> Attachment 14737
> Attachment 14738
> Attachment 14739



Good on ya Mate.. Little tip for ya is to brown the legs off prior to adding to the slow cooker, degalze the pan with some white wine for bunnies, red for hares and add to the cooker.. Also sweating your mire poix (rough chooped vegetables, onion cleery garlic carrot ect) Will give the ya dish a real boost..

Sorry about the jargen. it's my old chef self coming out to play.

----------


## EeeBees

Yay, found an interesting hare recipe, but I will do a kitchen test first and then if it is any good, I will post it here...stand by :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moutere

Ha, be sure to ask the butcher !

----------


## grunzter

Hi Guys,
With luck we will be going out for rabbits next week, first time so the kids are reading up on how to skin them and how to cook them...  :Have A Nice Day: 
We were meant to go today, but the forecast was less than average.

Anyway, early in this thread there is mention of soaking them in salt water or milk for ~24hours or so, what is the reason for this?

Cheers grant

----------


## veitnamcam

Helps make them less gamey and more tender.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

if cooked in slow cooker they will be tender. I like game meat with the gamey flavour. :Wink:

----------


## grunzter

Thanks guys, i will post some pics of the results with luck... 
Grant

----------


## andyanimal31

my first roast hare.
tastes not bad!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Yummy ah ,andyanimal31,did u put in the crockpot,yr family like it.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Yummy ah ,andyanimal31,did u put in the crockpot,yr family like it.


na as I shot skinned gutted then seasoned then roasted all with in an hour.
would have been better done in an oven bag so not quite so dry.
and yep the boys ate it!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Had roast rabbit tonight, done in an oven bag with the veges, lots of gravy and its seriously good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

There is an odd looking rat in the pic.
Big enough for a dog to choke on😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> There is an odd looking rat in the pic.
> Big enough for a dog to choke on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Indie is a smooth haired English fox terrier

Whip smart with teeth like a chainsaw, loves killing goats

----------


## R93

Looks Egyptian and should be guarding a sarcophagus 😆
Those ears.
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Had my first hare last year on a hunt. Slow cooked with all the trimmings. Was bloody good.
Must tip a few more over for the pot.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Yummy ah ,got to have yr vegies ah 7mmsaum.

----------

